# Starting a 30g crs/cbs shrimp tank



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

So I have 3 tanks 2x6g and a 10g with crs and cbs in them and i wanted to try and aquascape a 30g and take the best looking highest grade shrimp in the 3 tanks and mix them in the 33g. With a old british countryside look aquascaping project complete with castles some carpet pelia fissiden flame and christmas moss and dwarf tear drops maybe ill put some java fern or swords in not entirely sure yet. I have a piece of driftwood with 6 or 7 long arms coming from it and christmas moss attatched. And another small bit that just looks like an old log with flame moss growing from it and 5 or 6 med to lg size rocks. Anyways ill post some pics as soon as i get started ANY IDEAS WOULD BE APPRECIATED this is my first attempt at actually making a tank look like an actual scene ive been studying pictures from various aquascaping competitions and usually i just put random plants rocks and driftwood where i think they look good. Anyways gotta go attatch moss pellia and fisseden to rocks and branches last time i did this it all came off the driftwood and floated random places then grew everywhere lol so at least i have lots to work with


----------

